# Skyline Chassis R30-V-36



## sean8564 (Dec 30, 2004)

*R30* Production 1981-1985
406,432 units sold 
1800TI - 1.8 L Z18S SOHC I4, 105 hp (77 kW), later models 1.8 L CA18S SOHC I4, 105 hp (77 kW) 
*2000TI* - 2.0 L Z20E SOHC I4 
*280D GT* - 2.8 L LD28 SOHC I6 Diesel 
*2000GT and Passage* - 2.0 L L20E SOHC I6 
*2000GT Turbo, Passage and Paul Newman Version* - 2.0 L L20ET turbo I6, 140 hp (103 kW, 206 Nm) 
*RS* - 2.0 L FJ20E DOHC I4, 150 hp (112 kW, 181 Nm) 
*RS-X and RS-X Turbo C* - 2.0 L FJ20ET DOHC turbo I4, 190 to 205 hp (140 to 151 kW, 225 to 245 Nm) 

Paul Newman Version R30 was released to commemorate the association between Nissan and the actor Paul Newman, who used to appear in promotional material as well as race for the company in the late 1970s - early 1980s. The Newman Skyline was simply a top spec GT-ES turbo with signature embroidery and decals, and is still sought after today amongst collectors in Japan.
*The R31* Production 1985-1992
309,716 units sold 

Models: 'Japan'

*1800I* - 1.8 L CA18(i) SOHC I4, 100 hp (75 kW) 
*Passage GT-D* - 2.8 L Diesel RD28 SOHC I6, 92 hp (68 kW, 173 Nm) 
*Passage GT* - 2.0 L RB20DE DOHC I6, 155 hp (114 kW) 
*Passage GT Turbo *- 2.0 L RB20DET DOHC turbo I6, 180 hp (133 kW, 225 Nm) 
*GTS* - 2.0 L RB20DE DOHC I6, 155 hp (114 kW) 
*GTS Turbo* - 2.0 L RB20DET DOHC I6, 180 hp (133 kW, 225 Nm) 
*GTS-X* - 2.0 L RB20DET DOHC turbo I6, 190 hp (141 kW, 240 Nm) 
[*B]GTS-R* - 2.0 L RB20DET-R DOHC turbo I6, 210 hp (154 kW, 245 Nm) 
GTS Autech[/B] - 2.0 L RB20DET-R DOHC turbo I6, 210 hp (154 kW, 245 Nm) 
'Australia'

*Pintara* - 2.0 L CA20E I4, 102 hp (78 kW, 160 Nm) 
*GX, Executive, GXE, Silhouette, Ti* - 3.0 L RB30E SOHC I6, 155 hp (114 kW, 247 Nm) 
*GTS1* - 3.0 L RB30E SOHC I6, 176 hp (130 kW, 255 Nm) 
*GTS2* - 3.0 L RB30E SOHC I6, 190 hp (140 kW, 270 Nm) 
'South Africa'

*2.0GL, 2.0GLE* - 2.0 L CA20S I4, 106 hp (78 kW, 163 Nm) 
*2.0SGLi* - 2.0 L RB20E SOHC I6, 115 hp (85 kW, 174 Nm) 
*3.0SGLi *- 3.0 L RB30E SOHC I6, 171 hp (126 kW, 260 Nm) 

The R31 RB engines are often referred to as "Red Top" engines because of the red cam covers.the R31 was the introduction of Nissan's proprietary 4-wheel steering system, dubbed HICAS (High Capacity Active Steering).
The ultimate version of the R31 was the RB20DET-R powered HR31 GTS-R Coupe (800 units built). It had a reworked version of the normal RB20DET with a much larger turbocharger on a stainless steel exhaust manifold, as well as a much larger front mounted intercooler boosting power to 210 ps (154 kW), with racing versions making 460 hp in Group A trim

*The R32 * Production 1989-1994
296,087 units sold 
*GXi Type-X* - 1.8 L CA18i I4, 91 hp (67 kW) Most of the ones i see are 4 Doors W/Hub caps 
*GTE Type-X* - 2.0 L RB20E I6, 125 hp (93 kW, 172 Nm) 
*GTS Type-X*, S, J - 2.0 L RB20DE I6 155 hp (115 kW, 184 Nm) Factory alloy wheels 
*GTS-25 Type-X, S, XG* - 2.5 L RB25DE I6, 180 hp (132 kW, 231 Nm) 
Unitl now all the previous Skyline's In the R32 line up were 4 lug and had 2 piston brakes
*GTS-t Type-M* - 2.0 L RB20DET turbo I6, 212 hp (158 kW, 263 Nm) 
*GTS-4* - 2.0 L RB20DET turbo I6, 212 hp (158 kW, 263 Nm) 4WD 
*GT-R* - 2.6 L RB26DETT twin-turbo I6, 280 hp (206 kW, 368 Nm) 4WD also NISMO, V-Spec, V-Spec II and N1 variants
When originally designed, the homologation rulebook mandated 16" wheels, so that's what the GT-R got. This limited the size of the brakes, and the Nissan four pots weren't really up to competition use. A later change in rules allowed 17" wheels, so in February 1993 the GT-R V-spec (for Victory) emerged wearing 17" BBS mesh wheels covering larger Brembo brakes. The clutch actuation changed from a push to a pull system, and the car received an active rear differential. A year later the V-Spec II appeared with a new sticker and wider tires.
*THE R33* Production 1993-1998
217,133 units sold 
*HR33 GTS* - 2.0 L RB20E SOHC I6, 130 PS (96 kW, 172 Nm) 
*ER33 GTS25* - 2.5 L RB25DE DOHC I6, 190 PS (140 kW, 231 Nm) 
*ENR33 GTS-4* - 2.5 L RB25DE DOHC I6, 190 PS (140 kW, 231 Nm) 4WD 
*ECR33 GTS25T* - 2.5 L RB25DET DOHC turbo I6, 250 PS (184 kW, 294 Nm) 

*BCNR33 GT-R* - 2.6 L RB26DETT DOHC twin-turbo I6, 305 PS (224 kW, 375 Nm) (advertised as 280 PS) 4WD 
*GT-R LM* - 2.6 L RB26DETT DOHC twin-turbo I6, 305 PS (224 kW) FR 
*400R* - 2.8 L RBX-GT2 DOHC twin-turbo I6, 400 PS (294 kW, 478 Nm) 4WD
There was also a limited production Autech R33 GTR which was 4 door 
There was also 2 diffrent series R33 Series 1 which was made from 93-95 and series 2 96-98 the major diffrences was mostly cosmetic. But there were a few safty and motor changes made as well for instance. Drivers airbags became standard in 1996 as they had been only an option up until this time, passenger side airbags remained an option. The ignition system was also changed, with the ignition module no longer located on the cam covers and was instead replaced by improved ignition coils and ECU. The turbo was also given a nylon compressor wheel.Later models of the Series 2 also had the option of having a Active-LSD fitted.The R33 ceased production in March 1998 with the 40th Anniversary R33 Series 2.

*The R34 * Production 1998–2002
64,623 units sold 
The introduction of the more fuel efficient and environmentally friendly RB25DET NEO engine. The RB20E engine was discontinued in the R34 base model (GT), and the RB20DE after last being used in the R32 Skyline, was reintroduced in updated NEO guise. The R34 GT powered by the RB20DE NEO, coupled with a 5 speed gearbox, became the most fuel efficient straight six Skyline to date (of any shape). 
*R34GT* - 2.0 L RB20DE NEO I6, 140 hp (103 kW) 
*25GT/25GT-X/25GT-V* - 2.5 L RB25DE NEO I6, 193 hp (142 kW) 
*GT-FOUR* - 2.5 L RB25DE NEO I6, 193 hp (142 kW) 4WD 
*25GT-t* - 2.5 L RB25DET NEO turbo I6, 280 hp (206 kW, 343 Nm) 
The stronger block from the R33 N1 GT-R was used on all R34 GT-Rs. The standard R34 GT-R turbos changed to a steel turbine. The R34 N1 turbos received a ball bearing core
*GT-R* - 2.6 L RB26DETT twin-turbo I6, 332 PS (244 kW, 392 Nm) (advertised as 280 PS) 
*GT-R V-Spec* - Additional aero parts, brake ventilation ducts, diffuser. 
*GT-R V-Spec II* - As above + carbon fibre bonnet with NACA duct. 
*GT-R N1* - Blueprinted N1 motor, no A/C, no stereo, no rear wiper, basic interior trim. (only 45 made.) 
*GT-R M-Spec *- Leather interior, softer suspension with "Ripple Control" dampers, heated seats. 
*GT-R V-Spec II Nür* - As above V-Spec II + N1 motor, 300 km/h speedo. (only 750 made.) 
*GT-R M-Spec Nür* - As above M-Spec + N1 motor, 300 km/h speedo. (only 250 made.) 
*GT-R Z-tune *- 2.8 L RB26DETT Z2 twin-turbo I6, 500 PS (368 kW, 540 Nm) Z1 and Z2 (Nismo variant)(Only 20 Made) 
*GT-R R-tune *(Nismo variant) 
*the V35*


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

are you just posting up info about them? you might want to see if a mod can make it a sticky. oh yeah, you forgot the R34.


----------



## sean8564 (Dec 30, 2004)

*The V35 *Production 
sedan: 2001-2006
coupe: 2001-present 
The V35 marks a major turning point for the Skyline. There is no straight 6, no turbo variant, and to date no GT-R variant. Keiichi Tsuchiya said of the V35 "This is a Cefiro!". Most Japanese tuners have studiously ignored the V35 Skyline, the 2006 Tsukuba Super Lap Battle had not a single V35 entrant.Signal USA entered a V35 in Formula D, replacing the VQ35DE with an SR20DET.The V35 also marks the first generation of Skyline made for export to the United States. There it is sold under the company's luxury brand, Infiniti, as the Infiniti G35.

Models:

*250GT* - 2.5 L VQ25DD V6, 215 hp (158 kW, 270 Nm) 
*250GT Four* - 2.5 L VQ25DD V6, 215 hp (158 kW, 270 Nm) 4WD 
*300GT *- 3.0 L VQ30DD V6, 260 hp (191 kW, 324 Nm) 
*350GT-8* - 3.5 L VQ35DE V6, 272 hp (200 kW, 353 Nm) 
*350GT Coupe* - 3.5 L VQ35DE V6, 280 hp (206 kW, 363 Nm)

*The V36*
At this stage it is only available as a 4-door sedan in Japan and is also sold in the USA as the 2007 Infiniti G35.It is equipped with either a VQ25HR 2.5l V6 producing 165 kW or an VQ35HR 3.5l V6 with 232 kW (HR is the designation of the 4th generation series and stands for High Response and High Revolution). The 2.5l is available as a 4-wheel drive variant as well.
Models:

Japan:
*
250GT* - 2.5 L VQ25HR V6, 220 hp (165 kW, 263 Nm) 
*250GT FOUR* - 2.5 L VQ25HR V6, 220 hp (165 kW, 263 Nm) 4WD 
*350GT* - 3.5 L VQ35HR V6, 310 hp (232 kW, 358 Nm) 
USA:

*G35* - 3.5 L V6, 306 hp 
*G35 Journey* - 3.5 L V6, 306 hp 
*G35x AWD* - 3.5 L V6, 306 hp 4WD 
*G35 Sport* - 3.5 L V6, 306 hp 
*G35 Sport 6MT* - 3.5 L V6, 306 hp


----------



## sean8564 (Dec 30, 2004)

could some one sticky this i think it would be help ful


----------



## Learner (Apr 3, 2007)

where can i get teh weight and size of the vq25dd? and if possible a plan of it?


----------



## sean8564 (Dec 30, 2004)

The 2.5 L (2,495 cc) VQ25DD uses direct fuel injection, and produces 210 to 215 ps (154 to 158 kW) @6400 rpm and 195 to 199 ft·lbf (264 to 270 Nm) @6400 rpm. Bore and stroke are 85 mm and 73.3 mm and has a compression ratio of 11 to 11.3. It is a DOHC 24 valve engine an has eVTC (NEO-DI). It is used in the following vehicles:


----------

